# I can't post a picture anymore



## big guy (Oct 24, 2013)

I get an error message when I click on the insert image icon  " AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object"

How do I cure this ?


----------



## big guy (Oct 25, 2013)

I now get the same message when I try to submit a text, but it does post the message


----------

